# New Stock Photo Site



## joelr (May 1, 2005)

Well, I'm a keen photographer and have recently started a stock photography website, I thought I'd show it to your guys, so you can have a gander before I start publicising it more, I will be advertising it lots when there are more images in the library. I know there are similar sites around, but this is different, as you can choose how much you sell it at.

It basically works by you uploading your images/photos to the site, and you can choose how much you want to sell it at, anything from $1 - $50, depending on what you think it is worth. The site takes a cut of the overall image cost, and what I am offering is a higher rate of what you get paid with this offercode:

Offer code: OFC500
Read about the site here: http://areaimage.com/intro.php
and you can signup here: http://areaimage.com/signup.php (don't forget to enter the offer code)

Feel free to upload as many photos and enjoy!

The pricing is here: http://areaimage.com/rates.php the Bonus royalty is what you get with the offer code

Enjoy!


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

im moving this to the appropriate forum, thanks!


----------



## joelr (May 1, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im moving this to the appropriate forum, thanks!



whoops, thanks for that!


----------



## freddyv (May 4, 2005)

As someone who has built a succesful stock photo site over the past couple of years, http://www.acclaimimages.com, I hope you will consider my suggestions:

First, you need some photos...LOTS OF THEM!  NOW! 

Second, I searched for "cat" and found 1 image and then couldn't click on it or get any info or anything! Didn't even see how I might purchase a license. 

Third: I don't care if you are just starting out, set your prices at a reasonable level. Giving away photos for peanuts on a site with no traffic makes no sense. That's like opening a sidewalk stand on the other side of town from Wal-Mart and trying to beat them with lower prices...makes no sense. 

If someone does happen to come accross an image on your site they want it and they see it costs $2 they will probably think it is not legitmate. Alamy and Corbis and Getty would charge several hundred at least...why are you charging a hundreth that? Again, it makes no sense and you have no chance of success, IMO, with the path you've taken. 

On the REAL negative side, you are managing to lower the standards of a whole industry just a little, tiny bit more. Hopefully no one will see your site before you are forced to save the web hosting fee and take it down.

OK, that seemed pretty rough, but I am where you want to be and heading upwards. Ignore me at your peril. Get angry, then think about what I have said. Contact me if I can help.

Fred


----------



## joelr (May 4, 2005)

great, thanks for the reply.. pretty informative actually, I'll be implementing some of your suggestions. I've actually given a range of prices that the photographer can choose, which is now upto $140

The new rates are at -> http://areaimage.com/rates.php


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 25, 2005)

I've seen Fred's site, and have spoken via e-mail with him, and it's a pretty darn good site for stock.  From what I have experienced the going price has been around 50-75 per photo or better yet leased.  My best images go for around 200 but I don't have that many really good ones. :-(
Please don't sell for below 50 because that makes it hard on us trying to scrape a few bucks in.


----------

